# Fall browns



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Stopped pheasant hunting long enough to hook up some browns.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!! Best time of the year.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

Love me some brown trout fishing on the Lower Provo - gold spinners are crushing it as well as trout magnets for me this time of year. I was surprised to see the trout magnets work; though the browns were going for aggression bites mostly. I guess even during spawning season they still won't pass up a nice grub if it floats by


----------



## ConnieKeefe (Dec 19, 2014)

I have never fished down there but if a creek has running water year-round I usually assume it has fish. That's clearly not a hard and fast rule but it's held true in my limited experience. Now the type and size of those fish is another topic....


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

ConnieKeefe said:


> I have never fished down there but if a creek has running water year-round I usually assume it has fish. That's clearly not a hard and fast rule but it's held true in my limited experience. Now the type and size of those fish is another topic....


??? Down here???
Where you from, may I ask?


----------

